# Buying Plants



## hyla23 (Apr 27, 2008)

Where is everyone getting their plants from these days? Ive been out of the hobby for awhile and now Im back. Ive checked out joshs frogs, glass box tropicals, black jungle, and NEherp. They are are out of stock.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

hyla23 said:


> Ive checked out joshs frogs, glass box tropicals, black jungle, and NEherp. They are are out of stock.


Get used to it. It happens often, and can be one of the most frustrating aspects of this hobby. Stuff sells out quick, or is seasonal, or both. When you find that something you want is in stock somewhere, (weather permitting) you better jump on it. Sometimes shows/expos or other hobbyists can help you out with certain plants you're looking for.


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

I've had great luck buying plants from some of the members who post on the classifieds on this forum.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Ebay is a great source for Bromeliads - especially if you want to get larger plants. You can find cheaper broms elsewhere - but I find you get what you pay for when it comes to mature, well-grown, colorful broms.

Tis the season for Orchid Expos and Flower & Garden Shows. There are often great vendors of terrarium plants at these (both domestic sellers like Andys Orchids and foreign vendors like Ecuagenera) - not to mention local Bromeliad or Orchid society sales.

A few other vendors that offers viv items:
The Violet Barn (don't be put-off by the nominal focus on violets)
Charles Alford Rare Ferns
Bird Rock Tropicals


----------



## chibisan713 (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks for asking this, I have wondered where else to look, it gets expensive to pay shipping for just one or two plants from each place!


----------



## chibisan713 (Dec 8, 2017)

Also, while searching around looking at plants, I found this site, anyone order from them before?
BP Zoological Supply, LLC


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I can set up plant packages for people if they are still looking. I have a wide selection of nice plants but am just a hobbyist so my prices are usually much lower than the usual businesses. 

You can check my feedback thread here for references, though, those may be a few years old.


----------



## KFilger (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm unfortunately in the same boat, hoping to contact some vendors and see if they will have anything in stock by the time the shows roll around here in California around late summer


----------



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

hp192 said:


> I've had great luck buying plants from some of the members who post on the classifieds on this forum.




Agree!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

JPP said:


> Get used to it. It happens often, and can be one of the most frustrating aspects of this hobby. Stuff sells out quick, or is seasonal, or both. When you find that something you want is in stock somewhere, (weather permitting) you better jump on it. Sometimes shows/expos or other hobbyists can help you out with certain plants you're looking for.


Unfortunately this is correct. It's another reason we are working so much harder on being able to propagate more of our own plants so that we can try to keep stock levels more stable in the future. It's a never-ending battle!


----------



## chibisan713 (Dec 8, 2017)

No one answered my question about having ordered from BP Zoological before on here, but I took my chance and ordered a few things, a brom and some salvinia plus an air plant for myself. Took a week to ship, but I must say I would recommend them again, the plants were packed very well (first time I've had a heat pack arrive still warm) plus my brom came with a pup ready to cut off so it was a bonus. It's worth checking out if you want some plants, the selection is not nearly as varied as Josh's or Glass Box Tropical, but I'd order again.


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

If you are looking for Broms I would check out Larry Snow, https://www.etsy.com/shop/MyGreenObsession, shoot him a message and he will work out a package for you. He has a lot of plants that are not listed on his page. All of them arrive nicely and I got a good deal on some harder to find epiphytes.

Another option is join some of the classified groups on Facebook (Rare terrarium plant classifieds). A lot of these are hobbyist and you can find some great deals.


----------



## DaveMorris (Sep 23, 2017)

I guess I should consider myself lucky to live in the neighborhood of Andy's Orchids! There are actually several orchid growers here in SoCal that grow a lot more than just orchids. I have also found a very large selection of bromeliads at our Home Depot of all places. I have a few more steps left in my vivarium build before I am ready to buy plants, but I am looking forward to it.


----------

